# UrJtag | Xillinx | Altera USB Blaster | Lynx L22 - Need help flashing a firmware



## tomjal (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi, I'm new to this, I just spent my whole 2 days learning JTAG and UrJtag, and at this point I'm very close to giving up but something inside of me is screaming "it's so close!"

After 2 days, I finally managed to get my Lynx L22 connected to UrJtag with some problems left.

Here's what I have:
1. UrJtag running in Ubuntu
2. Lynx L22 with bad firmware, it has 6 Pin Digilent JTAG port
3. Altera USB Blaster - 10 pin port
4. Instruction file from the manufacturer (*.VBS)
5. Firmware files from manufacturer (*.mcs)
6. Guide from manufacturer that demands me to use authentic Xilinx cable and Xilinx program tool. (I can't find it anywhere near me, and I think Altera and UrJtag can work with the right instructions and steps.)

Progress:
I have finally connected my L22 to UrJtag and able to do a "detect" command with some problems. UrJtag says "Unknown Parts" and "Unknown Stepping".

I know it is obvious, the problem is that UrJtag having trouble recognizing it because it has no instruction. The thing is the instruction that I got from the manufacturer is for Xilinx programming tool, not UrJtag.

Is there anyway for me to convert these Xilinx based instruction to UrJtag format?

If so. How?

Can anybody enlight me? And if you would, please be clear, I'm just too newbie to understand this in an ondinary programmer way.

I'll attach the firmware and instruction file in zip.

P.S. if you need details on the hardware ID, UrJtag details, I'll be adding by tomorrow, it's midnight here.

Thank you!!!


----------



## bakul (Jun 15, 2022)

You may be better off asking on the UrJTAG forum: https://sourceforge.net/p/urjtag/discussion/682993/
or eevblog.com forum etc where people know more about FPGA programming.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2022)

Unless you're asking how to do this using FreeBSD, this question has no place here. This isn't a 'generic' electronics or development forum.


----------

